
How much time do scientists spend chasing grants? - wglb
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/04/25/chasing-grants/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheEndeavour+%28The+Endeavour%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
logjam
I've been involved in research, and spent a lot less than 40% of my time
"chasing grants" (although it's unclear what activities that one does might be
considered "chasing a grant").

And there really isn't that much of a bureaucracy barrier to submitting and
maintaining grants, particularly if you have any kind of institutional
support. I daresay the kinds of hoops one jumps through to get and keep
funding from VC et al make grant applications look like a joy.

In any event, the things you do as a researcher on a day-to-day basis -
keeping up on the literature, writing papers and disseminating your findings,
thinking hard about your research problem...if done competently, make grant
submission easy.

